# Pregnant Doe Bleeding from Vulva



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a pregnant 3 year old doe how is about 80 days pregnant and she has blood and mucus coming out of her vulva. She has given birth before and has never miscarried. She hasn't taken a fall or a hit to our knowledge. I have no pictures at the moment. I'm worried. Anybody have an idea what is going on? I have posted this on Goat management as well. Thank you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It sounds like she could be miscarrying. You may see a very small fetus in a pile of bloody goo.
Is there a lot of blood? Have you taken her temp?


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> It sounds like she could be miscarrying. You may see a very small fetus in a pile of bloody goo.
> Is there a lot of blood? Have you taken her temp?


Her temp was 103.0 and there was only some blood. Not a lot, but a fair amount. We checked, but we couldn't find a fetus anywhere.


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

She is still bleeding today and her temperature is 101.3. We haven't seen a fetus and she is seperated from the rest of the herd.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

is there a way to warm her up?


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> is there a way to warm her up?


She is in an insulated barn, but I could put a heat lamp in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A tiny bit sub temp, but if she isn't moving around that may contribute to it.

How is she acting? Is she eating and acting OK otherwise?

How are her inner lower eyelid coloring?

She may be aborting, blood is an indication it might be.

Goats can be hit hard and it is quick, if they hit in the right area.


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> A tiny bit sub temp, but if she isn't moving around that may contribute to it.
> 
> How is she acting? Is she eating and acting OK otherwise?
> 
> ...


She is moving around a lot, eating normally, and very vocal. Her color is good and she was wormed on December 1st. Besides the blood the only odd thing is her gut is making very loud noises. From 5 feet away I could easily hear it.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

is there a smell?


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> is there a smell?


No smell.


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Still bleeding today and has a temperature of 101.9. She is eating and drinking like normal. She doesn't have a problem peeing or pooping, but she tends to pee a lot. No fetus found yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depending on how far along she is, you may not see a fetus. Unfortunately it sounds like she is aborting.


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Depending on how far along she is, you may not see a fetus. Unfortunately it sounds like she is aborting.


I searched it up and by 80 days the fetus is starting to grow hairs on it's face and is pretty big.


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Temperature is 100.9. There is less blood, but she still is bleeding. She is eating fine and is still vocal. We have desided to take her to the vet if she is still bleeding on Thursday.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I would take her to the vet know, i dont think she should be bleeding this long


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with a vet, her sub temp concerns me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very good to get her to the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

We took her to the vet today and she got an ultrasound. Looks like she was pregnant with twins, but started aborting because of a bacteria infection. Hopefully we have better luck next year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry she aborted  Does she still have a low temp?


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Sorry she aborted  Does she still have a low temp?


Not anymore. She is at 103.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did the vet put her on antibiotics? Sorry she lost the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Did the vet put her on antibiotics? Sorry she lost the kids.


She didn't need them, but he gave her a shot to help clear out her uterus and make her go into heat after that so hopefully a can get a free breeding.


----------

